# Tad with bubble....



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Leuc tad that recently developed a small bubble on it's side. The bubble is noticble and sometimes causes the tad to surface where it remains for sometime. The tad is about 4 weeks old and I just noticed the bubble @ 2 weeks ago. the bubble does not seem to be getting any larger but seems consistant. Apparently the tad is eating and growing and seems to swim well and vigorously.

I intend to allow the tad to at least try to make it rather than cull it as undoubtably would have happened in nature. Is there anything else I should try to help it along? could the bubble possibly be "grown out" as the tad gets bigger?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Try putting it in clean water (no food) and not feeding for a few days. I have always touted 100% success with this method although I have one now it isn't working for. I think its problem may be different however. None the less thats one of about 30 I have seen this problem in over the years.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

I had an azureus tad like that once. I tried putting in clean water without feeding for a few days (just like UmbraSprite suggested) and the tad's bubble went away. It came back about a week later, but after I repeated the process, the tads bubble never came back.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

The water change did some good!.....the bubble is noticably smaller. So the premise here is bacteria at work in the water, was the cause of the bubble.....

I used tap water btw.....i'll comment again if anything changes.

Thanks Chris and Bryan!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

UPDATE:

After two or three water changes....one with tap water, the bubble is now actually a little larger. It even causes the Tad to float on the surface from the buoyancy. I tried to lance the bubble and this did not work....I didn't want to damage the tad. It's back in the cup. The only other thing I can think of is that there are snails (most removed) from the aquatic plants in the individual cups. None of my other 4 Tads have any noticable problems and all are growing quickly on tadpole bites. Even with the bubble, the tad is growing albeit at a little slower rate....they are now 5-6 weeks old. Air bubble, desease or parasite????


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

ppayes said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> After two or three water changes....one with tap water, the bubble is now actually a little larger. It even causes the Tad to float on the surface from the buoyancy. I tried to lance the bubble and this did not work....I didn't want to damage the tad. It's back in the cup. The only other thing I can think of is that there are snails (most removed) from the aquatic plants in the individual cups. None of my other 4 Tads have any noticable problems and all are growing quickly on tadpole bites. Even with the bubble, the tad is growing albeit at a little slower rate....they are now 5-6 weeks old. Air bubble, desease or parasite????


I'm really only a beginner here, but I can read, so I'll help you how I can----try using reverse-osmosis water instead of tap. Tap water can carry some nasty parasites and bacteria that don't harm humans (unless their immune system is down) but can devastate tiny creatures like frogs, whose genes have been raised on rainwater. Try the suggested non-feeding method using RO water instead---you can likely buy some if you bring a container to a local specialty fish shop. If not, at least buy a PUR water filter for your sink and give them a sporting chance with that.


----------

